# Gerber Edge first generation. Worth buying?



## joe_llama (Dec 15, 2008)

Is the first gerber edge compatible with todays computers? Will I have a hard time finding compatible programs?
Anyone with one of these still use it? The concept seems nice for printing bumper stickers and I have found one for a fraction of the cost of vinyl printers such as the versacamm.
Should I or will it be a headache?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i wouldn't recommend it. i think the last version of windows that it was truly compatible with was 98se. plus these things are now antiquities in the printing world - parts are scarce and support is nil. the output was acceptable if done with spot color, all vector. far less so for anything else. if the printhead fails or loses pixels the cost to repair it would far exceed the cost of the printer - if replacement parts could be found at all. sorry to burst your bubble, but save your money and invest in newer technology


----------



## joe_llama (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats all I needed to know! 
Thanks.


----------



## case13 (May 6, 2008)

jberte said:


> i wouldn't recommend it. i think the last version of windows that it was truly compatible with was 98se. plus these things are now antiquities in the printing world - parts are scarce and support is nil. the output was acceptable if done with spot color, all vector. far less so for anything else. if the printhead fails or loses pixels the cost to repair it would far exceed the cost of the printer - if replacement parts could be found at all. sorry to burst your bubble, but save your money and invest in newer technology


This is false... I run my Edge 1 off of Windows Vista Premium Edition with Gerber Omega 2.61 and Flexi 8.5.... Also antiques??? A ton of people still run edges and you can get plenty of support at USA Choice Internet or signs101.com or distributors or Gerber themselves....... And there are a lot of replacement parts out there. Also some people like the thermal prints cause they hold up very well, even in extreme conditions like up in air planes closer to the sun, even better than solvent holds up in many cases....

Case


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

hi case! oh i agree about their durability - i'm an original gerber baby and love thermal format!! and i think you're correct about the edge itself running on xp or vista - my bad! - it was the GA software that wouldn't play nice with newer OS. 

the fact remains tho that the original machines are now quite old in the terms of technology, the dpi output is very low and gerber no longer has anyone trained in the care feeding of the original edges. if i were going to buy one, i'd hold out for a newer version. that said, bear in mind, i keep an elderly PC-600 running and had to perform a head change on it myself a couple of years ago  my next toy will be a summa


----------



## L7Graphix (Sep 29, 2010)

Just an update for anyone wondering. The original Edge works fine with Omega 3.x software even on windows 7 64bit. Obviously it is running as a 32bit app and you will need to get a parallel-to-USB cable but otherwise it runs as it should.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

Make sure you ask for a test print (of a file supplied by you) before buying. Ask if the printhead has any dead spots. Are they shipping it? If so, it is VERY important to have the original clips that lock and protect the printhead in place.

Gerbers are solid machines, but technology has improved greatly. I recently sold my Gerber Edge 2 w/ 15" plotter.


----------

